# Ansonia Clock Repair Finished (Nearly)



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Dear all

Its finished!!! After all the waiting as my parents would let me tinker with it until after I had broken up from school. It is now working and taking pride of place on the Mantlepiece. (Jog on Battery clock)










I bought this from antique shop about 8 moths ago (see Post http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=69801&hl=&fromsearch=1). One of the agate teeth bhad broken off completely. I managed to find another Ansonia movement that was utterly desroyed but had the original agate teeth in perfect condition so I took it all aprts and swapped the escapement assembly and timing gear fro the battered one and added it to the other. Now it works a treat!!! just have to find a way of getting the case repaired now.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Did you repair the chip in the marble, or is that a job for another time.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

nope the case will be done another time. Im not really sure what the best way of repairing it is so I'll hold off for a while


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Thomasr said:


> nope the case will be done another time. Im not really sure what the best way of repairing it is so I'll hold off for a while


Love it Thomas! I'd have one in a moment, but Mrs Mel doesn't like old timers chimers :lol:

I have no idea how you would repair a chip on a marble case, but look through your local Yellow Pages and see if you can find a "marble tile" or "marble floor" specialist in your area and call on them (clock in hand as it were) and simply ask if there's a way you could repair it. Show 'em what you've done already and explain you're still at school - - I bet there'll be someone in the company who may be able to help.

Or look for an "antiques restorer" or "antique clock restorer" and ask the same question :yes:

If I knew I'd be delighted to help you! Waht you've done already is :notworthy:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

http://www.aw-antiques-collectibles.co.uk/contact-form.php. This chap may help, as he offers solutions to questions.

One way to fill small blemishes is to grind some marble off the inside of the case on to tissue. Mix the powder with a clear adhesive, then apply with a spatular. When hardened, you can burnishit to the same degree as the rest of the case.

Mike


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Its a massive chunk see top left corner. Will prob make some sort of mould from Fymo or similar to get the exact shape. Not really sure


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

may be a good idea to go to the place were they make headstones for graves.nice clock.

bowie


----------

